# Its Caturday



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2007)

Someone needs to captions these pictures.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

Very Hungry Kitten - Video


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

The Spider Cat - Video


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

^


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

Acworth Kitten Almost Set In Stone - News Story - WGCL Atlanta


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

*For ReproMan





*


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

*For BigDyl*


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## squanto (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2007)

icanhascheezburger.com has some of the best...


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

This is so very disturbing...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## katt (Sep 18, 2007)

Bud Time!


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

_I think this thread is about cats. _


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

_:bounce:_


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

SOO CUTE!


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

i dont like cats


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey squanto.  Don't be an asshole and post disgusting shit like that without a fucking warning.  Edit that so people know what the fuck they're in for.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you. my son was sitting here with me. jesus. he's 10 years old and we have 5 cats. that was fucking ignorant.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> thank you. my son was sitting here with me. jesus. he's 10 years old and we have 5 cats. that was fucking ignorant.



i was eating lol


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i was eating lol



maybe we should taser him 


















j/k


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> maybe we should taser him  j/k








 ...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ...



omfg. nice smiley


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> omfg. nice smiley


We need some of these on our smiley index.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

i agree.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> maybe we should taser him


 
Who, Danny?   Well, it might help unscramble his brain.....


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

why cuz i dont lkike cats?


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> why cuz i dont lkike cats?



Average Danny Post:

Title: I lkike mashed potatoes.

Man, i tink they are da best way to cook a poatoe.








Forgot a cat


----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Who, Danny?   Well, it might help unscramble his brain.....



no someone posted a link to i think a shockumentary on cats being prepared for food. i only saw the first few seconds. in another context with a warning it could serve to inform people but as a gruesome surprise when you are adoring cute kittens


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

i like turtles.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i dont like cats



Then you're in the wrong thread, so get out.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

What is this gong to be another danny fest?  WTF?  Who gives a damn if he doesn't like cats ... danny if you see DOMS coming at you with a taser remember these words "Don't taser me bro"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What is this gong to be another danny fest? WTF? Who gives a damn if he doesn't like cats ... danny if you see DOMS coming at you with a taser remember these words "Don't taser me bro"


also...if Danny is wearing a really nice shirt...that will distract DOMS and he will forget to taser.


----------



## squanto (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey squanto.  Don't be an asshole and post disgusting shit like that without a fucking warning.  Edit that so people know what the fuck they're in for.



Sorry, don't taser me bro.

OK EVERYONE THIS IS NOT SAFE FOR WORK OR TEN YEAR OLDS WITH 5 CATS. 

However it does involve cute little kitty cats :bounce: 

http://www.freewebs.com/operationlockdown/kitty.mpg


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

lLmao. Im not gunna rspond to them im bout to get bbannd anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lLmao. Im not gunna rspond to them im bout to get bbannd anyway.



Why?! What have you done that's worth getting banned for?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> Sorry, don't taser me bro.
> 
> OK EVERYONE THIS IS NOT SAFE FOR WORK OR TEN YEAR OLDS WITH 5 CATS.
> 
> ...


----------



## squanto (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry guys i don't find that disgusting, I didn't know I'd get a reaction like that. If you've ever gone hunting, or cooked a meal before, that shouldn't gross you out, IMO. I thought most people eat meat every day??

Sorry if I offended you guys.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> Sorry guys i don't find that disgusting, I didn't know I'd get a reaction like that. If you've ever gone hunting, or cooked a meal before, that shouldn't gross you out, IMO. I thought most people eat meat every day??
> 
> Sorry if I offended you guys.


You eat cats?


----------



## squanto (Sep 20, 2007)

Meat is meat, my friend.

Although the only exception I can think of is human meat, or meat from a diseased animal.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

... this thread is turning into a


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... this thread is turning into a


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Why?! What have you done that's worth getting banned for?



i almot have 10 pts


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> Sorry, don't taser me bro.
> 
> OK EVERYONE THIS IS NOT SAFE FOR WORK OR TEN YEAR OLDS WITH 5 CATS.
> 
> ...





You fucking son of a bitch! Why the fuck did you post that in this thread? I was all happy looking at cute cuddly cats, and you post a cat being cut up and cooked. OMFG! You fucking asshole! I wish I could kick you in the balls. I hope you get violently ill soon. Mother fucker!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> Meat is meat, my friend.


Donner Party, seating for 1!

....with a nice bottle of chiante and some fava beans....


----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> Sorry, don't taser me bro.
> 
> OK EVERYONE THIS IS NOT SAFE FOR WORK OR TEN YEAR OLDS WITH 5 CATS.
> 
> ...


 

How would you even know about that link?  Why would you search using that criteria.  You've posted sick shit before for shock value.  If it was funny we'd laugh, but seeing that it's not-  Fuck off and die, you piece of shit.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

goob said:


> How would you even know about that link?  Why would you search using that criteria.  You've posted sick shit before for shock value.  If it was funny we'd laugh, but seeing that it's not-  Fuck off and die, you piece of shit.



what is it? it wont open for me?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> what is it? it wont open for me?



Its a cat being cut up alive and cooked! You don't want to see it unless you just happen be a sick fuck!


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

God I guess I am numb. I love kittens but I understand they are eaten in other cultures. It is taboo over here and that method wasnt humane at all but I have seen much worse shit.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

goob said:


> How would you even know about that link?  Why would you search using that criteria.  You've posted sick shit before for shock value.  If it was funny we'd laugh, but seeing that it's not-  Fuck off and die, you piece of shit.








this in thread, its for cat pictures


----------



## squanto (Sep 20, 2007)

How was that not humane? They knocked it out before they cut its head off at least...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> God I guess I am numb. I love kittens but I understand they are eaten in other cultures. It is taboo over here and that method wasnt humane at all but I have seen much worse shit.


You ever consider going into a afro anti-American night club and yelling NIGGER?  That clip played in this cat lovers thread = yelling nigger in a negro night club 

At this point if a stray cat was needing fed and squanto needed the fire on his head put out I'd feed the cat and let the meathead cook.


----------



## squanto (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You ever consider going into a afro anti-American night club and yelling NIGGER?  That clip played in this cat lovers thread = yelling nigger in a negro night club
> 
> At this point if a stray cat was needing fed and squanto needed the fire on his head put out I'd feed the cat and let the meathead cook.



So you think cats eating humans is OK, but humans eating cats is not? You are truly sick. And I'm not even going to comment on the nightclub thing.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You ever consider going into a afro anti-American night club and yelling NIGGER?



What is an "afro anti-American night club"

Yea I think about it all the time, I think the lulz would be endless. But the imminent bodily harm stops me.


Wait, whats an "afro anti-American night club"?


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> So you think cats eating humans is OK, but humans eating cats is not? You are truly sick. And I'm not even going to comment on the nightclub thing.





... or showing abortion footage in a thread about babies. and you are not sorry you offended people because that was your intent. 

either 

a) you are a smart person and know the clip was out of place here 
b) you are an imbecile and don't realize it  
or  c) you were just being an ass. 


my money is on a combination of a and c actually


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> How was that not humane? They knocked it out before they cut its head off at least...


----------



## squanto (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> Sorry if I offended you guys.



I thought i was sorry?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2007)

Splash Log said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i almot have 10 pts


Well then, stop!  Do you want to get banned?


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> I thought i was sorry?



Not good enough


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2007)

Splash Log said:


>



 

That picture killed my rage, and now I'm happy again, not to mention I spit a little on my LCD screen. 

Thank you splash... thank you! 

You seemed to have found a way to undo the damage you did to your reputation with your initial pedo post by using our love for animals. Nice job!


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That picture killed my rage, and now I'm happy again, not to mention I spit a little on my LCD screen.
> 
> Thank you splash... thank you!
> 
> You seemed to have found a way to undo the damage you did to your reputation with your initial pedo post by using our love for animals. Nice job!



I just copy pasta'd the pedo thread. Its how I welcome myself to every new forum I join.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> I just copy pasta'd the pedo thread. Its how I welcome myself to every new forum I join.



Yeah I figured that. But with so many sick fucks on the internet these days, you can never tell.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ...


You know a College kid did that one.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2007)

Splash Log said:


>



That cat reminds me of Judge Mathis.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 20, 2007)

squanto said:


> Sorry, don't taser me bro.
> 
> OK EVERYONE THIS IS NOT SAFE FOR WORK OR TEN YEAR OLDS WITH 5 CATS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2007)

kiki on a kut


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> I just copy pasta'd the pedo thread. Its how I welcome myself to every new forum I join.


I knew the second I read it because it was on Encyclopedia Dramatica's 4Chan page, after I ended up there one day trying to figure out what a Habbo Raid was....


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm Splash Log and I am getting quite a kick out of these replies.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 27, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I'm Splash Log and I am getting quite a kick out of these replies.



What?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> What?



You don't see...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

^^^^That's a Chernobyl Longhair.  Very rare.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## squanto (Sep 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



What is this? WHAT IS THIS??
Can you fucking read? Can you fucking READ THE TITLE OF THE THREAD DOMS?

Well, I'll spell it out for you since you obviously can't fucking understand it.
C-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y. NOWHERE in the title does it say DOG. No, it's not fucking DOGERDAY you scumbag. FUCKING SCUM. Is that so fucking difficult to understand? I didn't think so, but you fucking did it again DOMS. I can't fucking believe this shit.

I know you think you're the shit around here DOMS, but this is unacceptable  you piece of turd. UNA-FUCKING-CEPTABLE. Now I can see you're trying to kill this thread. This leads me to KNOW, not believe, I KNOW that you are trying to take Ironmag down with this garbagy, you piece of shit. This is fucking treason. It's treason and you deserve to be castrated like the dog you are.

I had a word with the Moderators of this site and we're all very upset with you right now. You pull this shit again and you're fucking . Do you understand this you fucking nitwit-piece-a-shit? Now go crawl back into your little hole and cry about how you were a bad boy, and the big man caught you. Go fucking cry about it you little pussy. Now if you EVER try some shit like this again I'll take care of you MYSELF. And myself is a bad-ass-motherfucker so you better watch that little behind of yours you fucking prick.

P.S. Mods please delete this picture it's FUCKING INAPPROPRIATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 27, 2007)

Back in your cage squirto.  Nothing will redeem you for that cat link you posted and the fact that you defended it with "meat is meat".


----------



## squanto (Sep 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Back in your cage squirto.  Nothing will redeem you for that cat link you posted and the fact that you defended it with "meat is meat".


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2007)

squanto said:


> What is this? WHAT IS THIS??
> Can you fucking read? Can you fucking READ THE TITLE OF THE THREAD DOMS?
> 
> Well, I'll spell it out for you since you obviously can't fucking understand it.
> ...



drama queen.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

squanto said:


> What is this? WHAT IS THIS??
> Can you fucking read? Can you fucking READ THE TITLE OF THE THREAD DOMS?
> 
> Well, I'll spell it out for you since you obviously can't fucking understand it.
> ...



anti-dog = positive cat

Besides, my post didn't involve killing anything.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> drama queen.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## squanto (Sep 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> anti-dog = positive cat
> 
> Besides, my post didn't involve killing anything.



NOW YOU WANNA GET THIS SHIT STARTED BITCH?!?!?!

YOU BETTER SLOW YOUR FUCKING ROLL MOTHERFUCKER.         YOU THINK THIS IS A JOKE? THIS IS REAL FUCKING LIFE ASSHOLE. OK HOSS? SO DONT FUCK AROUND.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 28, 2007)

squanto said:


> NOW YOU WANNA GET THIS SHIT STARTED BITCH?!?!?!
> 
> YOU BETTER SLOW YOUR FUCKING ROLL MOTHERFUCKER.         YOU THINK THIS IS A JOKE? THIS IS REAL FUCKING LIFE ASSHOLE. OK HOSS? SO DONT FUCK AROUND.



I think you're broken...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think you're broken...




i think hannibal called him meat


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 28, 2007)

squanto said:


> NOW YOU WANNA GET THIS SHIT STARTED BITCH?!?!?!
> 
> YOU BETTER SLOW YOUR FUCKING ROLL MOTHERFUCKER.         YOU THINK THIS IS A JOKE? THIS IS REAL FUCKING LIFE ASSHOLE. OK HOSS? SO DONT FUCK AROUND.




I think he is just offended by the word 'retard' in the picture.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


>



Will you jackasses please leave out the dead frozen dogs tied to a tree, and the cats being cut up to go is food.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 29, 2007)

squanto said:


> NOW YOU WANNA GET THIS SHIT STARTED BITCH?!?!?!
> 
> YOU BETTER SLOW YOUR FUCKING ROLL MOTHERFUCKER.         YOU THINK THIS IS A JOKE? THIS IS REAL FUCKING LIFE ASSHOLE. OK HOSS? SO DONT FUCK AROUND.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 29, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Will you jackasses please leave out the dead frozen dogs tied to a tree, and the cats being cut up to go is food.



I'm pretty sure that's a toy, KelJu.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Will you jackasses please leave out the dead frozen dogs tied to a tree, and the cats being cut up to go is food.



Wow you guys are both wrong. Look at the picture there is a collar attached to the dog and he is just a puppy that is in snow deeper then he is tall.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 29, 2007)

To hell with serious business, this calls for a tune.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## squanto (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Wow you guys are both wrong. Look at the picture there is a collar attached to the dog and he is just a puppy that is in snow deeper then he is tall.




we used to have a samoyed that would put her face down in the snow and run around like she was a plow. i was always amazed that she didn't run into something.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2007)

300 Angry Kittens


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2007)

Splash Log said:


>



 

We use mapquest for deliveries, and I feel like that cat much of the time!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2007)

www.dumpert.nl - THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## squanto (Oct 13, 2007)

Post cats doing disgraceful things. Go!


----------



## squanto (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## SYN (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>



"Mississippi, MISSISSIPPI"


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2007)

Fishing cats



















http://imageshack.us


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## goob (Oct 21, 2007)

^^^^That's a half-breed wild cat.  You can tell by the spots, domestics don't have that pattern.  This means for its size, it will be hard as nails.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2007)

??óÿñå ?????????? (PHOTO) - 15 ??åâðàëÿ 2007 - ??äåñü âñ¸ ÷òî ??àì íóæíî!










more pics of the same cat but there's a pic of him in the bath with a modest but nevertheless naked woman and one of him eating a chicken i assume he killed.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2007)

goob said:


> ^^^^That's a half-breed wild cat.  You can tell by the spots, domestics don't have that pattern.  This means for its size, it will be hard as nails.



you're half right.


*Fishing cats  (Prionailurus viverrinus)    *





Native to riverbanks from India through Southeast Asia, these cats love to fish. At Twilight Tours we put live goldfish in the ponds for them to practice their fishing skills. They have partially webbed paws, and a double layer of fur so when they go in the water they don't get wet down to the skin. They don't have full claw sheaths (similar to the cheetah) so their claws are partially visible even when retracted. In the wild they are listed as Near Threatened. Although they have a substantial range in tropical Asia (over 1 million square kilometers), its actual area of occupancy is much smaller as it is strongly associated with wetlands. Water pollution and forest clearance for settlement threaten the species through much of its range. Deforestation rates in tropical Asia's wetlands are quite high, resulting in similar decline among the fishing cat populations.


----------



## goob (Oct 21, 2007)

Cool photos LW. That cat is an amazing creature, it must be very rare for someone to have one as a pet. I'd love to see one up close.

Found some vids..





YouTube Video


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> ??óÿñå ?????????? (PHOTO) - 15 ??åâðàëÿ 2007 - ??äåñü âñ¸ ÷òî ??àì íóæíî!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG! I want one.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## squanto (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 24, 2007)

We had a standard Manx that used to catch catfish and leave them at the door.  It was awesome at first, but then it just got annoying.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 24, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> We had a standard Manx that used to catch catfish and leave them at the door.  It was awesome at first, but then it just got annoying.



catfish?

thats pretty sick.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2007)

MySpaceTV: Cat Massage by Long Island Cat Project


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 25, 2007)

ShowCatsOnline.com

"Mancat grew into a very large and very beautiful cat.  He was raised with my dogs and formed a special attachment for Mary, my old black Pug. Due to an old injury, Mary was blind in one eye and the sight was failing in the other.  She was fourteen when she went completely blind.
​ We only realized her sight was gone when we noticed Mancat's behavior.  He started walking beside Mary wherever she went.  If I moved a piece of furniture he carefully guided her around it.  When she walked outside and down the steps to do what dogs have to do in the garden, he went with her.  He stood beside her at meal times to make sure the other dogs didn't take an unfair advantage and raid her dinner bowl.  He even guided her into bed at night."​


cats, a dogs best friend.


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 25, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> catfish?
> 
> thats pretty sick.



Yeah, and rabbits.  Sometimes it would go crazy and run straight up 50' pine trees and stay up there for days.

When she was 14 my parents finally got a dog, their first encounter ended with me extracting a claw from the dog's forehead that had stuck in and gotten ripped off.

At 19 she had a tumor on her front leg that kept coming back, so then it became a 3-legged cat, and finally passed away at the age of 21.

That was a bad ass cat.


----------



## OddGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Not to mention that even when Rudy (cat) only had 3 paws she scared the shit out of Buster (dog)!  With just one glance from Rudy, Buster would leave the room.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 25, 2007)

YouTube Video











kiki is wet

hahah wtf?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 25, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Yeah, and rabbits. Sometimes it would go crazy and run straight up 50' pine trees and stay up there for days.
> 
> When she was 14 my parents finally got a dog, their first encounter ended with me extracting a claw from the dog's forehead that had stuck in and gotten ripped off.
> 
> ...



Holy balls dude. 21?

And stay up in the tree for days? Who does that?

Apparently my cat has been torturing my girlfriend while she is housesitting for me.

She woke up with the cat on her face, 
he tried to get in the shower with her,
he jumped onto and off of her back when she was leaning over in front of my couch, 
he jumps up on the kitchen counter (which he has never done with any of us) and meows at her

and im sure theres a couple others im forgetting


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Holy balls dude. 21?
> 
> And stay up in the tree for days? Who does that?
> 
> ...



Kitty see, kitty do?


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 26, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Apparently my cat has been torturing my girlfriend while she is housesitting for me.



It's a female cat right?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)

the kitten reminds me of BigDyl, he's even dressed like a ninja.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the kitten reminds me of BigDyl, he's even dressed like a ninja.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



we have a little white male kitten that launches himself straight up in the air like he's spring-loaded. it's funny as hell.


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 26, 2007)

YouTube Video











300: Caturday Edition


----------



## tallcall (Nov 12, 2007)

I know, I finally found one I like, a cat for big guys like me.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 12, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIIIIIIIIMMMMMMM WWEEEEEEEEET!!!!

Lol, wtf!


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2007)

think this is my new fav


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

i just found this thread, and spent the last half hour looking through it.


So so sweet and so so funny!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2008)

* Things CATS Must Try To Remember!  

----------------------------------------------------------------------  
Screaming at the can of food will not make it open itself.  

I should not assume the patio door is open when I race outside to chase leaves.  

If I put a live mouse in my food bowl, I should not expect it to stay there until I get hungry.  

The guinea pig likes to sleep once in a while. I will not watch him constantly.  

If I bite the cactus, it will bite back.  

I will not stand on the bathroom counter, stare down the hall, and growl at nothing right after my human has finished watching "The X-Files". 

Television and computer screens do not exist to backlight my lovely tail.  

No matter how dangly and attractive they are, my human's earrings are not cat toys.  

If I play 'dead cat on the stairs' while people are trying to bring in groceries or laundry, one of these days it will really come true. 

My human is capable of cooking bacon and eggs without my help.  

The canned cat food is already dead. I do not need to kill it by swatting bits of it all over the floor. ( Cynthia's comment: or picking it up with my mouth and shaking it from side to side) 

I am a carnivore. Potted plants are not meat.  

I will never be able to walk on the ceiling, and staring up the wall and screaming at it will not bring it any closer.  

It is not a good idea to try to lap up the powdered creamer before it all dissolves in the boiling coffee.  

The goldfish likes living in water and must be allowed to remain in its bowl.  

If my human wants to share her sandwich with me, she will give me a piece. She will notice if I start eating it from the other end. 

I cannot leap through closed windows to catch birds outside.  

The large dog in the back yard has lived there for six years. I will not freak out every time I see it.  

I am a neutered cat, not a peacock, and prancing around with my tail fluffed up will not make my balls grow back.  

If I must give a present to my humans's overnight guests, my toy mouse is much more socially acceptable than a live cockroach, even if it isn't as tasty. 

Just because I hear voices in my head, I do not have to answer them!*


----------



## Rubes (Jan 2, 2008)

rawr


----------



## Splash Log (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Rubes (Jan 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

A very cool pic.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A very cool pic.



one of the best cat pics i've seen. i think the photographer captured an amazing moment.


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 4, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



That is Awesome!


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Rubes (Feb 6, 2008)

meow?


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2008)

"Surprise Buttsecks!"


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2008)

Cats Getting High on Catnip

Catnip for cats is like weed is to humans. These kitty cats stumble on to some of the good stuff out in a garden and have am awesome time.
 I’m in your garden, gettin hi off your weedz !


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

They were foaming at the mouth!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

...............................*A Great Sense of Humor*




.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2008)

that cat has back up along the perimeter.


----------



## rantheman (Feb 11, 2008)

here is crazy cat his name is Burger.YouTube - Crazy Cat!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cat    Laws*


 *Law of Cat Inertia: A cat at rest will tend to remain at rest, unless        acted upon by some outside force, such as the opening of cat food, or a        nearby scurrying mouse.*
 * Law of Cat Motion: A cat will move in a straight line, unless there is        a really good reason to change direction.*
 * Law of Cat Magnetism: All blue blazers and black sweaters attract cat        hair in direct proportion to the darkness of the fabric.*
 *Law of Cat Thermodynamics: Heat flows from a warmer to a cooler body,        except in the case of a cat, in which case all heat flows to the cat.*
 * Law of Cat Stretching: A cat will stretch to a distance proportional        to the length of the nap just taken.*
 * Law of Cat Sleeping: All cats must sleep with people whenever possible,        in a position as uncomfortable for the people involved as is possible for        the cat.*
 * Law of Cat Elongation: A cat can make his body long enough to reach just        about any counter top that has anything remotely interesting on it.*
 * Law of Cat Acceleration: A cat will accelerate at a constant rate, until        he gets good and ready to stop.*
 * Law of Dinner Table Attendance: Cats must attend all meals when anything        good is served.*
 * Law of Rug Configuration: No rug may remain in its naturally flat state        for very long.*
 * Law of Obedience Resistance: A cat's resistance varies in proportion        to a human's desire for him to do something.*
 * First Law of Energy Conservation: Cats know that energy can neither be        created nor destroyed and will, therefore, use as little energy as possible.*
 * Second Law of Energy Conservation: Cats also know that energy can only        be stored by a lot of napping.*
 * Law of Refrigerator Observation: If a cat watches a refrigerator long        enough, someone will come along and take out something good to eat.*
 * Law of Electric Blanket Attraction: Turn on an electric blanket and a        cat will jump into bed at the speed of light.*
 * Law of Random Comfort Seeking: A cat will always seek, and usually take        over, the most comfortable spot in any given room.*
 * Law of Bag/Box Occupancy: All bags and boxes in a given room must contain        a cat within the earliest possible nanosecond.*
 * Law of Cat Embarrassment: A cat's irritation rises in direct proportion        to his embarrassment times the amount of human laughter.*
 * Law of Milk Consumption: A cat will drink his weight in milk, squared,        just to show you he can.*
 * Law of Furniture Replacement: A cat's desire to scratch furniture is        directly proportional to the cost of the furniture.*
 * Law of Cat Landing: A cat will always land in the softest place possible.*
 * Law of Fluid Displacement: A cat immersed in milk will displace his own        volume, minus the amount of milk consumed.*
 *Law of Cat Disinterest: A cat's interest level will vary in inverse proportion        to the amount of effort a human expends in trying to interest him.*
 *Law of Pill Rejection: Any pill given to a cat has the potential energy        to reach escape velocity.*
 * Law of Cat Composition: A cat is composed of Matter + Antimatter + It        Doesn't Matter. *


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)

Cat Rave! and other Animals Videos on StupidVideos.com


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

guess who can has cheeseburger too?






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2008)

*Charles Baudelaire *​ *(1821 - 1867)  *​ The French poet, Charles Baudelaire was so obsessed with cats that he paid more attention to them than he did his own friends and family. He would often enter a house, pick up the cat, kiss and stroke the animal, being completely occupied by it, and to the annoyance of the people in the house, ignore anything being said to him.​ On occasions he caused minor scandals when paying more attention to cats than to his companions. Baudelaire was often the subject of ridicule in the press, and was once described as being "A voluptuous wheedling cat, with velvety manners."  Baudelaire died in a Paris clinic of aphasia and hemiplegia on August 31, 1867.​ *The Cat*​ They are alike, prim scholar and perfervid lover:
When comes the season of decay, they both decide
Upon sweet, husky cats to be the household pride;
Cats choose, like them, to sit, and like them, shudder.

Like partisans of carnal dalliance and science,
They search for silence and the shadowings of dread;
Hell well might harness them as horses for the dead,
If it could bend their native proudness in compliance.

In reverie they emulate the noble mood
Of giant sphinxes stretched in depths of solitude
Who seem to slumber in a never-ending dream;

Within their fertile loins a sparkling magic lies;
Finer than any sand are dusts of gold that gleam,
Vague starpoints, in the mystic iris of their eyes.

By Charles Baudelaire (1821-1867)​ 
*The Cat (II)* 
I.

In my mind it strolls
As well as in my apartment,
A cat, strong, sweet and delightful.
When it meows, one scarcely hears it,

Its timbre is so tender and discreet;
Whether a growl or an appeasement,
It is always rich and deep?
That is its charm and its secret.

That voice, which pearls and filters
To the darkest recess of my purse
Delights me like a philtre
And fills me like the rhythms of a verse.

It lulls the most cruel pains to sleep
And contains all ecstasies,
It has not the need of words to speak
The lengthiest phraseologies.

There is no bow that tears so profound
On my heart's perfect strings,
No sovereign instrument vibrant with sound
Could stronger in me sing

Than your voice, mysterious
Seraphic, blissful cat? in form an angel,
Strange cat? in which all is
As harmonious as it is subtle.

II.

Out of its fur, brown and blonde
Rose a perfume so sweet I nearly
Dissolved in its scent, one night, embalmed
When I caressed it once, once only.

It is the familiar mien of a sire;
It judges, it presides, it inspires
All things in its empire;
Is there a fairy, is there a God, in its eyes fires?

When my eyes finally tire and pull away,
Turned around as by a magnet they veer
From this cat that I love, and gently
Look at myself in the mirror,

I see to my astonishment
The fire of its pale pupils inside me
Like beacons, lively opals clear and dominant
Contemplating me fixedly.​ By Charles Baudelaire (1821-1867)​


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


>



 i thought that was a monty python thing till i googled it.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


>



That was just like my old cat, she just used to stare until you brought her what she wanted - I think she had psychic powers or her eyes hypnotized me or something.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2008)

Cat Likes Breasts


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Cat Likes Breasts



 I could watch that for hours.

It's not a cat, but it's still pretty damn funny.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know...






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I could watch that for hours.
> 
> It's not a cat, but it's still pretty damn funny.



i liked that one too. it's pretty freaking amazing.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (May 3, 2008)

had to, too funny


----------



## Splash Log (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (May 3, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2008)

that's awesome.


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


>




the Lestat one is one of the best i've seen.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2008)

.
.




.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Splash Log (May 10, 2008)

Thank you for carrying on Caturday in my absence.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video



That cat in the back is KEFEcat, all arms and no legs.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2008)

.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


----------



## tallcall (Jul 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



Aww, these are adorable!  Retarded Kittens


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2008)

.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2008)

This has to be the most warm and fuzzy generating thread ever.


----------



## Splash Log (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)

They May Have Nine Lives, But They May Not Have Birthdays!

Last update: 12:14 p.m. EDT Sept. 12, 2008
PORT WASHINGTON, N.Y., Sept 12, 2008 /PRNewswire-USNewswire via COMTEX/ -- North Shore Animal League America Declares 'CATober The First' as 'Purr-fect' Occasion to Recognize Felines' Legacy
For the pet experts who lovingly tend to cats and kittens waiting to be adopted at North Shore Animal League America, among the most frequently asked question is "How old is that cat?" Most rescuers can determine the approximate age of a feline, in years, but for the majority, their actual birth dates remain unknown. To give these beautiful animals their much deserved recognition, the Animal League will declare the first day of the tenth month of 2008, October 1st, as CATober The First, a universal birthday for shelter and rescue cats everywhere.
According to a recent survey, we live in a nation where cats, numbering 82 million strong, are the most popular household pet, outranking dogs, birds and rabbits. Many owners are known to select random dates to celebrate their adopted kitty's birthday. They opt for a significant occasion, a family member's birthday, or a holiday that reflects the pet's personality, or in many cases, the date on which the cat was adopted. Now, owners can designate a celebratory date with the unveiling of CATober the First.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 13, 2008)

Min0lee's keyboard


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## lnvanry (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't get the keyboard thing?

anyway,


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## lnvanry (Sep 20, 2008)

YouTube - Cute "Real-life-Shrek-Cat" ^^


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2008)

Chimpanzee and tiger - best friends | FunTim



























these are just great....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## tallcall (Oct 12, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



Shh, Iz hiding!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 23, 2008)

lnvanry said:


>



what that has to do with cats


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2008)

oh wait....wrong photo


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Hoglander (Oct 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 25, 2008)

awwww cute.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2008)

my newest cat toy creations


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 10, 2008)

I really wish there were such a thing as dog nip, it'd be fun to get my five dogs buzzed in one room together.  I mean they already get crazy on their own but I think dognip frolicking would be hilarious......especially my Belgian Malinois who's built like a moose with long legs and goof prone antics.....


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 10, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I really wish there were such a thing as dog nip, it'd be fun to get my five dogs buzzed in one room together.  I mean they already get crazy on their own but I think dognip frolicking would be hilarious......especially my Belgian Malinois who's built like a moose with long legs and goof prone antics.....



Its called beer.  I use to live with an alcoholic dog, he would knock overs peoples beer and start licking up the spill.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I really wish there were such a thing as dog nip, it'd be fun to get my five dogs buzzed in one room together.  I mean they already get crazy on their own but I think dognip frolicking would be hilarious......especially my Belgian Malinois who's built like a moose with long legs and goof prone antics.....



Just to be sure, I did a search for "dognip", or something like it.  Sure enough, there's not.

Sorry.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I really wish there were such a thing as dog nip, it'd be fun to get my five dogs buzzed in one room together.  I mean they already get crazy on their own but I think dognip frolicking would be hilarious......especially my Belgian Malinois who's built like a moose with long legs and goof prone antics.....



try anise

Canine Catnip: How to Make an Anise Dog Toy - Associated Content


----------



## maniclion (Nov 11, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> try anise
> 
> Canine Catnip: How to Make an Anise Dog Toy - Associated Content


I know dogs like to smell each others butts but I've never seen them get catnip goofy from it.....

I know I know Anise not anus......maybe I'll get some and see how they react....


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Nov 11, 2008)

I love this thread.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2008)

lmao this shit is awesome


----------



## maniclion (Nov 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>


Awww, thats my old cat Ebony he used to look just like that when he thought he heard a can of tuna open behind him.....


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## tallcall (Nov 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



My kind of cat!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2008)

tallcall said:


> My kind of cat!



then maybe you'll like this one too.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2008)

WarKitty » Blog Archive » Laser Pointer Seizure Kitten!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2009)

Cat and parrot on Yahoo! Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2009)

so, it's not a cat but this is freaking cool.

msnbc.com Video Player

after the very short nat geo ad


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> WarKitty » Blog Archive » Laser Pointer Seizure Kitten!



Holy hell, that cat has some serious speed, eye reflexes, and dexterity.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 4, 2009)

Vid/story.....

Ugly Cat Living At Exeter Veterinary Hospital - wbztv.com


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> Vid/story.....
> 
> Ugly Cat Living At Exeter Veterinary Hospital - wbztv.com



i saw this yesterday. i love the faces he makes in some of the stills


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 5, 2009)

best one ever.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 5, 2009)

ironmagazine cat


----------



## tallcall (Apr 6, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> ironmagazine cat



That's my kind of cat!


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## SYN (Apr 29, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2009)

[FONT=arial, helvetica]A Story of Youth Told by Age[/FONT]
                    [FONT=arial, helvetica]Dedicated to Miss Pola Fotitch[/FONT]
                    [FONT=arial, helvetica]By its author—Nikola Tesla[/FONT]














                                             [FONT=arial, helvetica]My Dear Miss Fotitch, 
                                             I am forwarding to you the "Calendar of Yugoslavia" of 1939 showing the house and community in which I had many sad and joyful adventures, and in which also, by a bizarre coincidence, I was born. As you see from the photograph on the sheet for June, the old-fashioned building is located at the foot of a wooded hill called Bogdanic. Adjoining it is a church and behind it, a little further up, a graveyard. Our nearest neighbors were two miles away. In the winter, when the snow was six or seven feet deep, our isolation was complete.
[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







                                             [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             My mother was indefatigable. She worked regularly from four o'clock in the morning till eleven in the evening. From four to breakfast time—six a.m.—while others slumbered, I never closed my eyes but watched my mother with intense pleasure as she attended quickly—sometimes running—to her many self-imposed duties. She directed the servants to take care of all our domestic animals, she milked the cows, she performed all sorts of labor unassisted, set the table, prepared breakfast for the whole household. Only when it was ready to be served did the rest of the family get up. After breakfast everybody followed my mother's inspiring example. All did their work diligently, liked it, and so achieved a measure of contentment.
[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                            [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             But I was the happiest of all, the fountain of my enjoyment being our magnificent Macak—the finest of all cats in the world. I wish I could give you an adequate idea of the affection that existed between us. We lived for one another. Wherever I went, Macak followed, because of our mutual love and the desire to protect me. When such a necessity presented itself he would rise to twice his normal height, buckle his back, and with his tail as rigid as a metal bar and whiskers like steel wires, he would give vent to his rage with explosive puffs: Pfftt! Pfftt! It was a terrifying sight, and whoever had provoked him, human or animal, would beat a hasty retreat.
[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                            [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             Every evening we would run from the house along the church wall and he would rush after me and grab me by the trousers. He tried hard to make me believe that he would bite, but the instant his needle-sharp incisors penetrated the clothing, the pressure ceased and their contact with my skin was gentle and tender as a butterfly alighting on a petal. He liked best to roll on the grass with me. While we were doing this he bit and clawed and purred in rapturous pleasure. He fascinated me so completely that I too bit and clawed and purred. We could not stop, but rolled and rolled in a delirium of delight. We indulged in this enchanting sport day by day except in rainy weather. 
[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                            [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             In respect to water, Macak was very fastidious. He would jump six feet to avoid wetting his paws. On such days we went into the house and selected a nice cozy place to play. Macak was scrupulously clean, had no fleas or bugs, shed no hair, and showed no objectionable traits. He was touchingly delicate in signifying his wish to be let out at night, and scratched the door gently for readmittance. 







[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                                                         [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             Now I must tell you a strange and unforgettable experience that stayed with me all my life. Our home was about eighteen hundred feet above sea level, and as a rule we had dry weather in the winter. But sometimes a warm wind from the Adriatic would blow persistently for a long time, melting the snow, flooding the land, and causing great loss of property and life. We would witness the terrifying spectacle of a mighty, seething river carrying wreckage and tearing down everything moveable in its way. I often visualize the events of my youth, and when I think of this scene the sound of the waters fills my ears and I see, as vividly as then, the tumultuous flow and the mad dance of the wreckage. But my recollections of winter, with its dry cold and immaculate white snow, are always agreeable.
[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







                                             [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             It happened that one day the cold was drier than ever before. People walking in the snow left a luminous trail behind them, and a snowball thrown against an obstacle gave a flare of light like a loaf of sugar cut with a knife. In the dusk of the evening, as I stroked Macak's back, I saw a miracle that made me speechless with amazement. Macak's back was a sheet of light and my hand produced a shower of sparks loud enough to be heard all over the house.
                                             My father was a very learned man; he had an answer for every question. But this phenomenon was new even to him. "Well," he finally remarked, "this is nothing but electricity, the same thing you see through the trees in a storm." 
[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                            [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             My mother seemed charmed. "Stop playing with this cat," she said. "He might start a fire." But I was thinking abstractedly. Is nature a gigantic cat? If so, who strokes its back? It can only be God, I concluded. Here I was, only three years old and already philosophizing. 
[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                            [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             However stupefying the first observation, something still more wonderful was to come. It was getting darker, and soon the candles were lighted. Macak took a few steps through the room. He shook his paws as though he were treading on wet ground. I looked at him attentively. Did I see something or was it an illusion? I strained my eyes and perceived distinctly that his body was surrounded by a halo like the aureola of a saint!
[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







                                             [FONT=arial, helvetica]                                             I cannot exaggerate the effect of this marvelous night on my childish imagination. Day after day I have asked myself "what is electricity?" and found no answer. Eighty years have gone by since that time and I still ask the same question, unable to answer it. Some pseudo-scientist, of whom there are only too many, may tell you that he can, but do not believe him. If any of them know what it is, I would also know, and my chances are better than any of them, for my laboratory work and practical experience are more extensive, and my life covers three generations of scientific research. 



[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica]PBS: Tesla - Master of Lightning: A Story of Youth Told by Age[/FONT]  
[FONT=arial, helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2009)

YouTube Video











ok so it's not a cat but it is freaking adorable


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like the closest thing to a Mogwai, I want one now!!!  Father I want one, get me one now, and a golden egg laying goose....!!!!


----------



## tallcall (Apr 30, 2009)

maniclion said:


> It's like the closest thing to a Mogwai, I want one now!!!  Father I want one, get me one now, and a golden egg laying goose....!!!!



Gooses....Geeses....






YouTube Video


----------



## lola1182 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2009)

Cuter


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 30, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Cuter



i saw that. i wish he'd had pics of the tiny butterfly fish he described too.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 4, 2009)

How to Tell if Your Cat is Plotting to Kill You


----------



## SYN (Sep 12, 2009)

This really deserves a thread of it's own






YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Sep 12, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2009)

YouTube Video











I laughed till I cried, and maybe peed a little.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2009)

KelJu said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That little black cat at around 2:08 looks blazed as hell.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video


That's like the most  "snug in the wooly cotton brains of infancy" video I've seen in a long time, so cute.....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2009)

lnvanry said:


>


That's almost as if G.I. Gurdjieff, were resurrected as his hat as a cat....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 26, 2010)

omfg this is funny!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2010)

Serious cat sends an SOS






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2010)

Cat plays dead after taking a bullet like a champ 






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2010)

Cats friend is like, WTF?





YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2010)

Psycho Kitten






YouTube Video











ROFL at one of the youtube comments.
" White supremacist cat is selfish"


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2010)

Cat on vacuum cleaner 





YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2010)

Cat vs Baby





YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (May 8, 2010)

OMG Cat Reacts to 2 Girls 1 Cup from Josh Slocum - Video


----------



## SYN (May 8, 2010)

Impressive Chameleon from TubularGoldmine - Video  So it's not a cat but it is still pretty friggin awesome.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 8, 2010)




----------



## SYN (May 8, 2010)

Chihuahua with Boundaries from That Happened! - Video


----------



## sassy69 (May 8, 2010)

Vacuuming KItty

YouTube - vacuumingkitty.avi


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Vacuuming KItty
> 
> YouTube - vacuumingkitty.avi








YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2010)

SYN said:


> Chihuahua with Boundaries from That Happened! - Video


It's like getting a massage from a man and if he touches your ass you're going to turn over and punch him.....


----------



## SYN (Jun 7, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 10, 2010)

here's a couple of my new guy, his name is sasuke. He's 10 weeks now, and wild as fuck.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2010)

SYN said:


> YouTube Video



Nice Beaver!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 10, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> Nice Beaver!


What's that beaver doing in a pussy thread.....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Jun 20, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 23, 2010)

^that cat would put a smile on your face not matter what your mood may be.


Since i take it all of you like cats, i saved one in traffic on sat. She is about 4-5 weeks old, 1lb. She was hit by a car at some point and ripped her lower gums down some and fractured her leg. She is healing and her jaw can be fixed with surgery. She is also a little sweetheart.  Here's a pic, there another in captn's cabbin in anything goes.


----------



## SYN (Jun 23, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> ^that cat would put a smile on your face not matter what your mood may be.
> 
> 
> Since i take it all of you like cats, i saved one in traffic on sat. She is about 4-5 weeks old, 1lb. She was hit by a car at some point and ripped her lower gums down some and fractured her leg. She is healing and her jaw can be fixed with surgery. She is also a little sweetheart.  Here's a pic, there another in captn's cabbin in anything goes.



Awww.  I saved a cat once who had been poisoned.  Shortly after that some snot nosed little shit stood up on propane tanks to pull him off of my roof and kill him.  I'd met the kid once a few days before it happened and never saw him again.  But oh the wonders of the internet.  I just found him online today, and discovered that he has a BEAUTIFUL brindle pit (maybe a pit mix) - My dream dog.  It is now my mission to find out exactly where this kid lives (found the town but now addy) and take it from him before he can do any more harm to it than I'm guessing he already has.


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

another vid of a not-cat






YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Jul 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 21, 2011)




----------

